# IMF: NAMA should dispose of assets immediately



## canicemcavoy (15 Jul 2010)

http://www.rte.ie/news/2010/0715/nama.html



> The National Asset Management Agency has said it will not engage in speculative hoarding of assets.
> Its comments come after the International Monetary Fund yesterday advised the new agency that 'moving ahead with early sales is important'.
> The IMF said the delays proved costly when a similar bad bank system was introduced in the US.


 
Good idea?


----------



## tiger (15 Jul 2010)

Yes, but won't happen. We need to make sure we sell them for their 'long term economic worth', remember?


----------

